# Curious email notification



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Last night I had a couple of seemingly random email notifications from a different email address than usual.
Usually any thread notifications come from [email='[email protected]********.co.uk]'[email protected]********.co.uk[/email]' but these came from [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]

Anyone? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RazMan said:


> Last night I had a couple of seemingly random email notifications from a different email address than usual.
> Usually any thread notifications come from [email='[email protected]********.co.uk]'[email protected]********.co.uk[/email]' but these came from [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]
> 
> Anyone? :?


Thats the company that bought the forum earlier in the year .


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Was it a 'Dallas' moment then? Will I wake up in the shower or something? Some sort of acid flash back maybe? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Razman, Probably part of the attempt to speed up the the Email notification of new PM's, as they have been taking 2 to 3 hours lately for the Emails to arrive.
Hoggy.


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> .....Probably part of the attempt to speed up the the Email notification of new PM's, as they have been taking 2 to 3 hours lately for the Emails to arrive.


Whatever's happening isn't working then - it still took nearly 2 hours to get the last notification


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

The late email notifications have been going on for ages, definitely not a recent fault.


----------

